# ?

## basil

:        . ?

----------


## RAMM

(  ).
   3-96-79  .
     . 
    ,     .

----------


## basil

(18-21)   .

----------


## Marisya

?))

----------


## ó

!      - (0532) 68-37-09. !

----------


## ó

: http://www.arenda.poltava.ua/transport/bus.htm.
,

----------


## RAMM

> : http://www.arenda.poltava.ua/transport/bus.htm.
> ,

       , .. 
 : 
"!            29.06.03. ,      .

----------


## _

http://poehali.at.ua/index/raspisanie_avtobusov/0-16       -

----------


## jamlife

" " 0523 68 00 00 
063 228 00 00

----------


## Enter

http://bus.com.ua/530100/time.html http://ticket.bus.com.ua

----------


## Dracon

*  !!!* 
   ,          ,           (COVID-19): 
-   ,       ,     ; 
-         , ,               ,              . 
³   ,         ,   ,     :  *095-228-0000 
096-228-0000 
063-228-0000*   https://avtovokzal.pl.ua/as.html  * -1* 
: ., . , 7
:
(0532) 68-00-00
095-228-00-00
096-228-00-00
063-228-00-00
  : ֳ   * -2*
: ., ., 65
:
(0532) 60-85-68
093-792-25-70
  :  4:00  22:00   * -3*
: ., .ǳ, 6
:
(0532) 51-13-00
093-792-25-11
  :  4:30  21:30   * -4*
: .,  , 5
:
093-792-33-66
  :  5:00  20:00

----------

